# ldconfig: /usr/lib/aout: No such file or directory



## Kiiski (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello

 My system:


```
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010 GENERIC i386
```

Upgraded and updated with freebsd-update.

During boot up I get this kind of error message:


```
ldconfig: /usr/lib/aout: No such file or directory
```

From /etc/rc.d/ldconfig:


```
# Legacy aout support for i386 only
                case `sysctl -n hw.machine_arch` in
                i386)
                        # Default the a.out ldconfig path.
                        : ${ldconfig_paths_aout=${ldconfig_paths}}
                        [color="Red"]_LDC=/usr/lib/aout[/color]
                        for i in ${ldconfig_paths_aout} /etc/ld.so.conf; do
                                if [ -r "${i}" ]; then
                                        _LDC="${_LDC} ${i}"
                                fi
                        done
                        check_startmsgs && echo 'a.out ldconfig path:' ${_LDC}
                        ${ldconfig} -aout ${_ins} ${_LDC}
                        ;;
                esac
        fi
}
```

In my system there is no /usr/lib/aout directory, hence the error I guess?

So does somebody know if there should be that directory? Or is this something to just ignore?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2010)

I do have it (even on amd64). Just create it. It appears to be empty anyway.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2010)

Did that solve the problem?


----------



## Kiiski (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep, no more error message during boot.
Just makes me wonder, have I ever had that directory and just now noticed that error.
Or has it been removed somehow sometime.

Thanks from easy and fast solution!


----------

